# Getting dragged into your own story?



## Shino (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, maybe I'm loosing it, but for the last few days I've been furiously writing a story. The idea just hit me on Saturday and I've cranked out 33 chapters in two days. The problem is that it's affecting me personally. When I'm not writing, all I can think about is the story. I can't sleep, I just end up tossing and turning, I haven't been hungry, and I've just been consumed with the story. The only reason I'm writing this is because I've forced myself to take a half hour break.
Is this normal for some writers, or do I need to have some friends take away my keyboard?


----------



## foozzzball (Mar 30, 2009)

It's called 'the muse'.

There is a reason there were cults devoted to muses. This is it.

Enjoy your pseudo-psychotic episode. When it's over you'll probably spend a lot of time trying to recapture the moment.

Do not be lulled into a false sense of security, though - you're in no state at all to judge the quality of the material you're putting out. You'll find out if it was any good in about six months. Ideally you should hold onto it until then.


----------



## wendyw (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not that unusual. I've had a couple of times along those lines and I've seen it happen to other people too. Sometimes the results are brilliant and sometimes less so.

Like foozzzball said, keep hold of what you write for a while and then read it through. Don't let it out while you're still caught up with the process.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 30, 2009)

Those moments are precious.  I haven't had one in years.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 30, 2009)

been there. I'm kind of that way with Cityscape right now. but, I'm enjoying it and you should too.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't had a 'Muse Moment' in awhile, unless you count me spontaneously drawing a recent sketch I have titled "The Wolf and the Snow Maiden" out of nowhere a 'Muse Moment", but that isn't writing.

Its been awhile since I have written anything. My last project was an Ace Combat Fanfic called "Flight of Dharma". Biggest problem was keeping the planes with in realistic capabilities.

If I ever get encyclopedic knowledge of fighter planes, bombers and such, I might rename it "Defenders of Utaria" and have a go at it from scratch.


----------



## Shino (Apr 2, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Enjoy your pseudo-psychotic episode. When it's over you'll probably spend a lot of time trying to recapture the moment.


 
"Please sir, may I have another?"

Well, it's over. I was able to keep some of the momentum, but yeah, I do miss it.

For what it's worth, though, I had friend read what I have so far, and she was floored. I'm going to keep plugging away, and hopefully I can finish the book with the same compelling storyline that I started with.

Darn you fooz, you just had to be right, didn't you?


----------

